# Dewalt DW733 Planer



## slopjock78 (Nov 16, 2011)

So the next tool that I am wanting to add to my new shop is a Planer. I've found a used DW733 in my local paper. Runs good and comes with 3 sets of knives. Asking price is $225. What is everyones opinion on this planer? Good prices at $225 or do i need to get it for less to make it worth while. I've heard this is just the 2 blade version of the newer DW734. is it worth it to spend the extra money and get the DW734 or even the more expensive DW735? Money is not a HUGE factor, but dont want to just throw my money away either if not needed. Will i be happy starting out with a used DW733 or should i save my money and get one of the newer models?

thanks for the advice
josh


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a 733 and really like it, but it is the only planer I've owned or used (other than big commercial machines at the college). I've been very happy with the surfaces created, the minimal snipe (when the tables are set up correctly) and the reliability. Should you get a newer one? Hard for me to answer that one except to mention that you would be buying an older machine which means there has been some wear on it, on the other hand there are LJs that consider the older machines to be better built. If I had the scratch I'd probably not spend it on the three blade version as I am happy with the surface the 733 generates, I suspect the important part of that surfacing is keeping the blades sharper than razors. If I didn't already have a planer and had the scratch for the two speed 3 blade delta I'd probably spring for the newer model…but then I like buying new, my budget doesn't but I do LOL!. It sounds like a good price to me.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have had my 733 for 10+ years. Great machine. Keep the rollers clean, keep it blown out (chips), keep the tables waxed. Make sure that you get the blade setting jigs and the wrench that came with it.
Bill


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I bought my DW733 used for $200 in 2005 … never had a problem with it, and never regretted the purchase. Mine was complete (manual, jigs, wrenches, dust chute, etc.) ... the guy even threw in a spare belt and an extra set of blades. He also showed me how to set the infeed/outfeed tables to reduce or eliminate snipe.

I did add the Wixey digital height gauge a couple of years ago. It is not a bad add-on, but it eats batteries (CR2302) like crazy. I'm careful to shut the Wixey off before I stow the planer, but 9 times out of ten, the battery is dead the next time I need the planer.

-Gerry


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Let me join the chorus and sing the praises of the 733. I've had mine for over 10 years without any problems.

I've seen some comments lately about the newer 734 and I wonder if there has been a deterioration in quality of these planers lately. I have yet to read a negative comment about the older 733.

My 733 came with a plastic dust chute with a 2.5" port. The plastic did not hold up. I replaced it with a metal dust chute with a 4" port. It works great and captures virtually all of the dust and chips.

Note that this is a very loud machine. Make certain to use hearing protection.


----------



## slopjock78 (Nov 16, 2011)

well i have contacted the seller and I'm going to look at it tonight after work. He said its about 8 years old and has been very well taken care of. He recently bought a commercial 15" planer so this one can go. He said it has everything it came with new, along with 2 extra sets of blades. Sounds like he's pretty firm on the $225 so we'll see if i can get him moved a little off that…..


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

"My 733 came with a plastic dust chute with a 2.5" port"

Hmmmm? Mine has a metal dust frame with a 4" port and a 2 1/2" adapter. I can hook mine directly to the 4" hose on the DC. I've used it with both hoses. The 4" works best for sure, but the 2 1/2" is a bunch better than just blowin' chips all over the shop.
Bill


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Bill - - I think whether you have a plastic or metal dust chute depends on when you bought it. I bought mine over 10 years ago. I think they originally sold it with the plastic chute and switched to the, much better, metal chute later.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Mine has a composite/rubber dust chute with a 4" port out the left side that I connect directly to by dust collector.

-Gerry


----------



## slopjock78 (Nov 16, 2011)

Well just an update for everyone. I stopped over at the guys place last night and the planer was in VERY nice shape. he said it was 8 yrs old, but it didnt look any older then a year or two. It was obviously well taken care of. He ran a couple of short boards through it quickly for me. Looks like it might need some very minor adjustment, or could be cause the board he ran through was only about 8 in long. however i was very pleased with its appearance. he was asking $225 for the planer, everything it came with as new, and 2 extra sets of blades. i offered him $200 cash and he took it. So i drove home a very happy and a proud new owner of a DW733 planer. now, onto my next purchase….a router table

thanks for all the advice guys
josh


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Congrats on the planer!
For a router table, wiat for the rockler set to go on slae if you're intent on buying or IMHO, build one!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Josh-You will not be sorry!

-Gerry


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Josh,

Save money and go to Fww Mar/Apr 2004 issue and look for the article A Very Versitile Touter Table by Kevin McLaughlin. Build it; I did and am very happy. Accomodates vertical table mount, horizontal mount. and overhead and pin routing. Build for nothing using scrap. It's the best I have ever seen. If you can't find it or access in, pm me and I'll help with the pdf. It's a simple bild. I could do it.

Steve


----------

